# Deer Eyes.



## mr_verbatim (Jul 2, 2008)

General-08 said:


> I have been running the spot light across the field next to my house, here and there lately. There is 1 deer around here that when the light hits it's eyes they glow an orange/red. All the others are the typical greenish color. This deer has been standing off from the others by it's self everytime I have seen it. Last night I flipped the switch on the light to see if anything was at the feeder in the yard and off to the side (about 60 yards away) from the deer at the feeder was the glowing "red" eyes again. Anyone have thoughts, theories, scientific information on this?


Get a trail cam and try to identify him.

V


----------



## remington700 (Nov 2, 2008)

devil deer. its i would maybe guess an eye problem especialy if it is always by its self. just my idea


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Cataracts? (sp) Or maybe he is wearing a set of dark sunglasses? Albino?


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

He has been hit by a car.


----------



## kenmack (Dec 6, 2008)

Swanky tinted glasses. They pass them around just to mess with you.


----------



## hoyt108 (Aug 31, 2006)

I have heard that some buck eyes show up like that. Don't know hom much truth there is to it. But I would get a trail camera and she whats going on.


----------



## jaidendarrell (Aug 21, 2008)

Check your pm's i explained it all! but sssshhhhh its a trade secret so dont tell everyone the secret or theyll all know! lol really it was a long response so i pmd ya the answer, instead of posting it, as to not highjack your thread.


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

jaidendarrell said:


> Check your pm's i explained it all! but sssshhhhh its a trade secret so dont tell everyone the secret or theyll all know! lol really it was a long response so i pmd ya the answer, instead of posting it, as to not highjack your thread.


If is an answer to the question it wouldnt be hijacking. 

Now you need to post it to satisfy everyone curiosity.


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

*....*

My guess would be albino. Lack of eye pigment. Not sure if a piebald could have that color or not?


----------



## jaidendarrell (Aug 21, 2008)

Just to let you know i didnt know about this either, until i moved into my new house and made buddies with the oldtimer next door.
We went out shineing a couple times and all the time we would be driving around and he would shine and see a bunch of deer and just keep going. then another time he would slam on the brakes and stop and say theres a buck! I couldnt understand how he knew what was bucks and what were does. "we were driving prolly 20 mph and just lite up the spot for a second and the deer are prolly 1/4 mile away. There was no way he would see antlers." 
He then let me in on his little secret. The bucks eyes glow different from the does. Does eyes are greenish and bucks eyes are yellowish on up to red. The bigger the antlers and older the buck the redder there eyes will be. The science is that the bucks grow there antler in the summer and the antlers take a huge supply of blood to grow so rapidly. Then when they lose there velvet and the antlers start to harden the blood drains back into the bucks head. This causes "bloodshot eyes". You cant see that the eyes are bloodshot in normal light, because they are all black/brown. but when you light em up they glow red because of the blood in the eye! 
I thought it was crazy but then excepted it when he proved it right multiple nights on multiple occasions.
Want proof? have a buddy light up the red eye deer and you look at it through binos. It will be a buck. this even holds true however even in button bucks, but as earlier mentioned the bigger the antlers/older the buck, the redder his eyes will be. often button bucks and spikes etc. will be only yellowish to orangeish but believe me you see red eyes its worth checking out with the binos.
The deer is always by himself as he has seperated from the other bucks already, but the does are not ready to breed. He is just keeping a little distance, and waiting to get a doe to come in heat for him to breed.


----------



## swampghost (Jan 15, 2008)

Thought it might be something like that. Boar **** eyes look redder than sow **** eyes too.

But I never knew that about deer or why.


----------



## General-08 (Feb 2, 2009)

kenmack said:


> Swanky tinted glasses. They pass them around just to mess with you.



Good one...


----------



## General-08 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well guys... Just walked out to the field and shined the light, 9 deer, 1 with red eyes, looked thru the bino's, it's a really big doe. She was about 80 yards away. I was likeing the idea of the bucks eyes glowing red. But, I guess it is a She-Devil deer.


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

All we do here in the off season is shine deer and my friend I have to say that old timer was giving you a really big line. 
I have seen alot of does with redish eyes and alot of buck with green eyes.

oh and it dont matter the time of year either because we usually shine atleast 2 nights every month during hunting and through winter.


----------



## whemby (May 31, 2009)

*shes horny*



General-08 said:


> Well guys... Just walked out to the field and shined the light, 9 deer, 1 with red eyes, looked thru the bino's, it's a really big doe. She was about 80 yards away. I was likeing the idea of the bucks eyes glowing red. But, I guess it is a She-Devil deer.


 She is wearing some of those fancy new deer "contacts "from acuvue


----------



## mprowe (Jul 27, 2009)

Here is some science to answer this question. Many mammals including deer have a part of the eye called the tapetum which is a layer on the back of the eye. The purpose of this layer is to reflect light. This helps the ability of the animal to see in very low light conditions. The color of the tapetum is consistent within a species. Humans have this but ours does not work as well as many other mammals it is what causes red eye. The reason there is some difference in the color you see when shining a light on it is because the angle and the distance away changes how the light reflects off of it changes the way the color is reflected back to you. This is known as iridescence the property of certain surfaces which appear to change color as the angle of view changes.


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

mprowe said:


> Here is some science to answer this question. Many mammals including deer have a part of the eye called the tapetum which is a layer on the back of the eye. The purpose of this layer is to reflect light. This helps the ability of the animal to see in very low light conditions. The color of the tapetum is consistent within a species. Humans have this but ours does not work as well as many other mammals it is what causes red eye. The reason there is some difference in the color you see when shining a light on it is because the angle and the distance away changes how the light reflects off of it changes the way the color is reflected back to you. This is known as iridescence the property of certain surfaces which appear to change color as the angle of view changes.


So you are saying that when two deer are in a field next to each other and one has green eyes and one has red, that when they walk around the distance and angle never changes??? 
I have shined the same deer on different nights and their eyes are they same they were the night before.


----------



## REEZENENOUGH (Sep 18, 2009)

i had some pics from my trail cam last year and the biggest of all the bucks eyes always looked red in the flash. i always thought something was werong with him. but now i know why. thanks.

learn something new everyday.


----------



## mlo32 (Jan 11, 2009)

jaidendarrell said:


> Just to let you know i didnt know about this either, until i moved into my new house and made buddies with the oldtimer next door.
> We went out shineing a couple times and all the time we would be driving around and he would shine and see a bunch of deer and just keep going. then another time he would slam on the brakes and stop and say theres a buck! I couldnt understand how he knew what was bucks and what were does. "we were driving prolly 20 mph and just lite up the spot for a second and the deer are prolly 1/4 mile away. There was no way he would see antlers."
> He then let me in on his little secret. The bucks eyes glow different from the does. Does eyes are greenish and bucks eyes are yellowish on up to red. The bigger the antlers and older the buck the redder there eyes will be. The science is that the bucks grow there antler in the summer and the antlers take a huge supply of blood to grow so rapidly. Then when they lose there velvet and the antlers start to harden the blood drains back into the bucks head. This causes "bloodshot eyes". You cant see that the eyes are bloodshot in normal light, because they are all black/brown. but when you light em up they glow red because of the blood in the eye!
> I thought it was crazy but then excepted it when he proved it right multiple nights on multiple occasions.
> ...


as a farmer i get depredation permits to keep deer from eating up my soybean fields. we do alot of shining and i have noticed every doe has a green eyes and not all bucks but probably 95% of the bucks we see have a red or orange glow. so your explanation sounds good to me.


----------



## Rebelrosenred (Jan 2, 2021)

General-08 said:


> I have been running the spot light across the field next to my house, here and there lately. There is 1 deer around here that when the light hits it's eyes they glow an orange/red. All the others are the typical greenish color. This deer has been standing off from the others by it's self everytime I have seen it. Last night I flipped the switch on the light to see if anything was at the feeder in the yard and off to the side (about 60 yards away) from the deer at the feeder was the glowing "red" eyes again. Anyone have thoughts, theories, scientific information on this?
> Bucks glow reddish orange eyes while a doe is green which is why he stands off away from them all as a buck is Leary


----------



## Rebelrosenred (Jan 2, 2021)

A buck glows orange reddish while a doe is green and this is the reasoning for it standing offish as a buck is Leary


----------



## Ryan P. (Jan 31, 2021)

General-08 said:


> I have been running the spot light across the field next to my house, here and there lately. There is 1 deer around here that when the light hits it's eyes they glow an orange/red. All the others are the typical greenish color. This deer has been standing off from the others by it's self everytime I have seen it. Last night I flipped the switch on the light to see if anything was at the feeder in the yard and off to the side (about 60 yards away) from the deer at the feeder was the glowing "red" eyes again. Anyone have thoughts, theories, scientific information on this?


----------



## Ryan P. (Jan 31, 2021)

I live in the Fla. Panhandle.Bucks here have orange and does green when shined.I have seen this many times.I don't know if it's always like that,but almost every orange eye deer that e got a good look at was always a buck.I was wondering if that was always true .


----------



## FBrit (Aug 31, 2018)

One of our cats suffered from high blood pressure which caused a retinal bleed. His eyes would reflect a reddish orange colour as opposed to the usual green yellow. He eventually went blind as a result. It maybe worth tracking that deer down and taking it out as if that is the case, it ain't going to live long out in the wild.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Blood drains back from antlers into eyes?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

If they look like this the deer is wearing Mckenzie 1220 contacts. Just kidding. It may be part Albino, it also may be injured.


----------

